

Trends in interactive design 2013 - jejune06
http://www.slideshare.net/ProphetsAgency/trends-in-interactive-design-2013

======
goldfeld
Wonderful quote from slide 69: [http://www.changemakrs.com/EdwardTufte/design-
isn-t-crafting...](http://www.changemakrs.com/EdwardTufte/design-isn-t-
crafting-a-beautiful-textured)

(website above requires login to see the quote, however you can also simply
point the slidedeck to slide 69.)

I'm building and designing an app and this huge slidedeck has tripled my open
tabs, many nice pointers, insights and resources--greatly recommend to go
through it.

~~~
unwind
Also a fantastically epic display of the 2013 web experience from one of it's
worst sides: in order to read this single quote from a Famous Guy(TM), I'm
supposed to log in with Facebook. Yeah, right.

They even know this is weird and go to some length to "lubricate" the process
by having an explanation pop up.

Fail.

~~~
goldfeld
My bad, that was not linked to the original presentation, but to the single
quote on a website for quotes. I wasn't aware they required login though,
that's really bad and goes against what I think is greatest in the web (that
is, apps that let you get using them without even identifiying yourself, and
sign up only later if you want).

However your criticism is still spot on, since the website (changemakrs.com)
is a fine example of great visual design following all latest trends of
minimalistic and big type, as in the slides, but a poor example of usability
design indeed. Thanks for the heads up, I'll refrain from linking quotes
through them until it's made more accessible.

~~~
anteht
I could just click on the overlay and the login-box disappeared.

------
jeffehobbs
Tremendous presentation. Well worth your time.

